
CDC Influenza National Pandemic Strategy Documents - anonsivalley652
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/national-strategy/index.html
======
anonsivalley652
Influenza and COVID-19 aren't related, but the overall infection math works
similarly. They are most closely modeled by a differential equation that has a
carrying capacity that moves based on many factors. Their main commonality is
they are both highly infectious.

Different parts of the world are at different phases of the situation. The US
is currently at the recognition phase, and it's difficult to tell, without
additional cases, the estimated time until acceleration. [0]

0\. [https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/pdf/mmwr-
rr6306.p...](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/pdf/mmwr-rr6306.pdf)
p. 4

